# Mundesley TB Hospital



## hamishsfriend (Mar 5, 2011)

The centre was hailed as Europe's largest drug and alcohol clinic when it was set up in the historic former tuberculosis hospital in 1997 but administrators were called in during summer 2008 and the clinic was closed in 2009. Built in 1898/9 by the firm of Boulton and Paul of Norwich and opened in 1899 as a sanatorium for well-off patients, this was one of the first private hospitals of its kind in England. Today, the complex is a rare surviving example of a timber-framed prefabricated hospital building.

The hospital was transferred to the NHS in 1957 and gradually fell into disrepair. After being purchased by Adapt Ltd in the 1990s, the complex underwent a major refurbishment and was used as a drug and alcohol rehabilitation unit that was re-named the "Diana, Princess of Wales Treatment Centre" shortly before re-opening.
































This is the security staff room.






Notices cellotaped to the walls reminded patients to keep their toilets clean.
















All rooms have direct access onto the lawn on the south side.


























I have posted a few pictures showing the airing huts located to the north of the hospital building - dating from the times of the tuberculosis sanatorium - in a separate thread: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=182326#post182326[/ame]


----------



## King Al (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks in very good condition! Cool find hamishsfriend


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 5, 2011)

WHAT???? NO PEELING PAINT??

Lol - great pics and a great find


----------



## Ace5150 (Mar 5, 2011)

Suprised the payphone hasn't been broken into...........bet its holding a few bob in coins!


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 5, 2011)

King Al said:


> Looks in very good condition! Cool find hamishsfriend





dobbo79 said:


> WHAT???? NO PEELING PAINT??
> 
> Lol - great pics and a great find



Thanks, both. NO peeling paint at all, I found the site a tad too clinical for my taste. lol


----------



## Curious Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

What a waste that building is.... that is in such good condition you'd hope someone would snap it up and put it to use again, can't imagine it would take that much.

The outside is so full of character, it does make the inside look totally out of place.


----------



## Big Bill (Mar 6, 2011)

Excellent site, looks a bit to clean to have stood empty for a couple of years!
Surprised theres no graffiti and that its not been stripped!


----------



## carlosthejackal (Mar 7, 2011)

that pool table's a minter,rack 'em up


----------



## zooduck (Mar 21, 2011)

anyone for a game of pool?

building looks too tidy to be unused..

good pics


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re:*

Great pics, although the tidyness of the place is kinda creepy!


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 21, 2011)

zooduck said:


> building looks too tidy to be unused..good pics



I agree, it is eerily tidy but certainly unused. The complex is advertised for sale as "An excellent opportunity to acquire a former hospital and treatment centre offering huge potential for a variety of uses (subject to planning)". http://www.primelocation.com/uk-property-for-sale/details/id/spnw_nor100084/


----------



## Roverboy (Mar 23, 2011)

To be that clean and untouched after being closed that long, it must have red hot security. You may have been lucky, and if you had made noise been onto very quick.


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Apr 12, 2011)

*Lovely!*

This is incredibly well preserved! Either you hit gold and the pikeys and chavs haven't got wind of it yet, or Roverboy is right about security! Either way, great find!!


----------

